# Archeryshack Custom 8125 Bowstring & Cable Sets for $40



## dougedwards

too bad that you don't have white


----------



## archeryshack

I'd be willing to get some in Trophy, I could have a string made and shipped with it by the end of next week. PM me if you're interested


----------



## archeryshack

Ready to make you a new set of strings! $40 sets!


----------



## DBLLNGR

do you have any sort of warranty on stretch or separation also peep rotation ? I may be willing to give them a try? do you put on speed buttons also?


----------



## archeryshack

I'll make you a deal...Try a set, if you don't like them, let me know within two weeks of getting them and I'll give 100% of your money back.


----------



## archeryshack

Actually, What was I thinking..let make it 6 months


----------



## DBLLNGR

sounds good I am sure my brother and I will be getting a set from you I just need to make up my mind on the color combo I am going to go with


----------



## archeryshack

Sounds great! Thanks for giving me a chance and I really appreciate the business! Just let me know if I can help. -jeremy


----------



## DBLLNGR

Jeremy PM sent over to you everyone has got to start somewhere I will make sure I write up a detailed report on this thread after I receive them and get them put on


----------



## archeryshack

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## archeryshack

$40 sets, PM me to order


----------



## DBLLNGR

sent my brother over to you already he talked with you on the phone thanks


----------



## archeryshack

Get your sets ordered today! Great deals


----------



## archeryshack

$40 string cable sets...waiting for your order


----------



## archeryshack

Archeryshackstrings.com


----------



## archeryshack

Sets are shipping out daily, do you need new "threads"? $40 sets!


----------



## archeryshack

Give us a try today! $40 a set..3-4 day ship time


----------



## DBLLNGR

my brother got his strings today they will be comming up north with my parents tomorrow to get put and and set up will keep you posted on how they look


----------



## bbachevy

pm sent thanks


----------



## bbachevy

pm sent thanks


----------



## DBLLNGR

will get pics up asap will be installing a couple sets here one for me and one for my brother very soon


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Sent you a pm a little while ago about staff.
I like your that your a few hrs away for me.
I will be in contact with you soon i have a few bows in order and will 
give you a try as soon as i have the lengths


----------



## archeryshack

Thanks for the support! We are currently running 3-4 days behind, but I am ready to hear from YOU! We have plenty of colors, and material...ready to make you a new set of string/cables $40 for 8125 or $50 for trophy!


----------



## archeryshack

8125 sets for $40, and $50 Trophy sets...any bow!


----------



## archeryshack

Who needs a set?


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## RONMARRIOTT

Do you have 8190 and 3d serving?


----------



## jasjon

how much to ship to Canada


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## archeryshack

Ron, I have 3d serving but normally use bcy trophy or 8125. I would be interested in trying 8190... What colors would you want? Jasjon just add $10 for Canada shipping... Just let me know if I can help! - Jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

just got my strings today. they look great. i'll post picks when i get them on. thanks Jeremy.


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## archeryshack

Check us out on Facebook for daily deals!


----------



## f9ndand

Was able to shoot with my new strings today. Great colors, great service and they worked great! Thanks again.


----------



## archeryshack

Colors currently available in BCY Trophy:









Colors currently available in 8125:


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## hunt4food2

Can not wait for my sunset orange and black/white and black to get here. Pics to follow. Great guy to deal with!


----------



## dbowhunterman

Bump


----------



## mossihornslayer

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

my new strings and wrist sling. went right on and bow was right in specs. thanks jeremy


----------



## dbowhunterman

Ttt you all need to try out a set


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

Great guy to deal with


----------



## Blackeagle35

bump. hope to order a set of pink and black soon.


----------



## hunt4food2

Look great


----------



## DBLLNGR

great guy to deal with here fellas installed them on my brothers athens and they were perfect no adjustments needed at all this bow is shooting great now after the new threads


----------



## archeryshack

$38 BCY 8190 2 color string/cable sets (ANY BOW!)

I just got a shipment of BCY 8190 in...and I haven't made any strings with it yet...I'm itching to try it soon! The first 10 people to order a set will get them for $38! I only have black, red, flo green, and flo orange...I want to play with this material and see how it does...Send me a PM if you want one! after the first 10 people, the price will increase to $48


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## X-file

Hmm. How many sets do I need?


----------



## dbowhunterman

Bump


----------



## dwagoner

archeryshack said:


> $38 BCY 8190 2 color string/cable sets (ANY BOW!)
> 
> I just got a shipment of BCY 8190 in...and I haven't made any strings with it yet...I'm itching to try it soon! The first 10 people to order a set will get them for $38! I only have black, red, flo green, and flo orange...I want to play with this material and see how it does...Send me a PM if you want one! after the first 10 people, the price will increase to $48


WOW $38 for a set of 8190..... thats cheap.....


----------



## xtraefrt

Ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## bul9isco

Whats the difference between the 8125 and the trophy strings? Are you still only offering Black, Red, Brown, Orange, and Blue for the $40 deal? What colors do you have in the trophy?


----------



## archeryshack

I posted the colors available in a post above. 8125 is an older material...I have had great luck with it in the past...trophy is a newer material less prone to stretch and creep. Let me know If I can help! - Jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## X-file

archeryshack said:


> $38 BCY 8190 2 color string/cable sets (ANY BOW!)
> 
> I just got a shipment of BCY 8190 in...and I haven't made any strings with it yet...I'm itching to try it soon! The first 10 people to order a set will get them for $38! I only have black, red, flo green, and flo orange...I want to play with this material and see how it does...Send me a PM if you want one! after the first 10 people, the price will increase to $48


Up to the top


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## Jennings

I ordered a set of cables and string for my daughter's Whisper Creek Panther bow. Very happy with them. Nicely made and they look great. Here are some before and after shots.

Before








After









Cam


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## MOhunter13

PM sent on set of 8190


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## xtraefrt

ttt


----------



## dbowhunterman

Ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## archeryshack

$38 8190 sets, $40 8125, and $50 trophy...colors available are posted on page two. I really appreciate the business, and Happy Memorial Day weekend! - jeremy


----------



## X-file

Bump for Jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## X-file

Ttt


----------



## IllinoisBamBam

great prices I'm going to try these soon.


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## etskjboggs

PM Sent


----------



## etskjboggs

Payment Sent


----------



## archeryshack

Good morning everyone! I still have 8125 sets for *$40*, Trophy sets for *$50* and 8190 sets are *$38*...I have shipped quite a few 8190 sets and it is a new material to me, so I will continue to run the special for a while to get feedback. So far I really like 8190, it stretches a bit more than Trophy, but I expected that. Once the stretch is removed on our stretchers it seems to be very stable on the bow. I have the best color selection available in Trophy (color chart available on page two). If you want clear serving it is available for an additional $10. I have been experimenting with Bow Jax speed sleeve silencer's and had great luck so far. The sleeve reduces string vibration in addition to increasing speed (3-9 fps in my test). I will include these for free for a limited time if you want them, but will begin charging in the near future. They seem to have an advantage in my opinion over traditional speed nocks (brass nocks with shrink tubing). I want to thank everyone for the support! We are in the process of getting 7 more string stretchers to keep up with demand better. At the moment we are running 5-7 days behind on strings. When ordering the best method for me is Paypal sent to [email protected], but I can also take credit cards over the phone (864-735-8484). Please leave a voicemail if I don't pick up and I will get back to you asap, we only have one line at the moment and at times the line is busy and sends the caller to voicemail. Let me know how I can make my service better and make you happy! I am starting to do mail-order tuning which includes strings, cables, and super tuning for $75 (I pay return shipping during June). I have another thread describing what will be done to the bow and my background here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2009303 Thanks again for the support, and let me know if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## Blackeagle35

Bump of the day


----------



## modern_outlaw76

Ttt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## mobean

Great man to deal with sending my bow off tomorrow.. He will get back with you fast if you email him..Can't wait to get my bow back will post pictures.


----------



## wvbowhunter77

Best deal u will find on strings


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## X-file

Mine just showed up and look great. Jeremy, the tag end servings look awesome and the color schemes are perfect. Can't wait to pi them on


----------



## dwagoner

Jennings said:


> I ordered a set of cables and string for my daughter's Whisper Creek Panther bow. Very happy with them. Nicely made and they look great. Here are some before and after shots.
> 
> 
> Cam
> View attachment 1673220


Wheres the serving on the string over the cam???? those bows are crazy looking....


----------



## wvbowhunter77

Pm order sent


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## modern_outlaw76

Ttt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## X-file

Up again


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## Blackeagle35

Good Morning BUMP.


----------



## parker_hunter

PM sent...


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Bump for nice strings


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## Blackeagle35

to the top


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Servings are great on these


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## xtraefrt

These strings are very high quality in all aspects right on specs and serving is great 
keep up the good work


----------



## etskjboggs

Jeremy, I put your strings on and set my bow where everyone could see it today at our club's 3D shoot. I must have told a dozen people about the strings, the price, and the customer service. They all wanted to know how to get them and I told them to go to www.archeryshack.com. Unfortunately I don't see the strings on the site. Should I refer them all to AT from now on? Thanks.


----------



## Chef hunter

Get strings everyone!!! Great business, customer service and great guy to deal with. They stand strong behind what they make. Great product from the USA!!!


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## dbowhunterman

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Send them to archeryshackstrings.com or have them give me a shout @ 864-735-8484. Thanks guys for the support!



etskjboggs said:


> Jeremy, I put your strings on and set my bow where everyone could see it today at our club's 3D shoot. I must have told a dozen people about the strings, the price, and the customer service. They all wanted to know how to get them and I told them to go to www.archeryshack.com. Unfortunately I don't see the strings on the site. Should I refer them all to AT from now on? Thanks.


----------



## archeryshack

We have acquired a larger building for our archery shop and will be moving around the week of the 4th...Orders received on or after June 24th will not ship until the week of July 8th. I'm sorry for the short delay, but the move will increase our production once we get everything to the new shop. All orders placed on June 23rd or before will ship out the week of June 24th or before. I will still be available online via AT or email ([email protected]) but will have limited phone availability during the move (June 28th-July 7th). I can't say how much I appreciate the business and support I have received and I hope to offer even better services once we get into our larger facility. -jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Ttt


----------



## treeslinger2

*Strings and cables ordered with the super tune deal, bow on it's way!
Great guy to deal with!*


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## R1STEER

Quality strings, great deal, excellent customer service.


----------



## archeryshack

We have acquired a larger building for our archery shop and will be moving around the week of the 4th...Orders received on or after June 24th will not ship until the week of July 8th. I'm sorry for the short delay, but the move will increase our production once we get everything to the new shop. All orders placed on June 23rd or before will ship out the week of June 24th or before. I will still be available online via AT or email ([email protected]) but will have limited phone availability during the move (June 28th-July 7th). I can't say how much I appreciate the business and support I have received and I hope to offer even better services once we get into our larger facility. -jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Ttt


----------



## jkratz

Great deal, I am going to get you specs next week and a set ordered.


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## X-file

Up to the top


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## X-file

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## X-file

Ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump for great strings


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Our new main string/arrow thread has been posted here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2050327

8125 sets still $40
8190 sets $48
Trophy Sets $50


----------



## archeryshack

Let me give you some of my background...I have been working on bows for 14 years, I was the manager of a large archery store in my area for 8 years. We sold Mathews, Martin, PSE, High Country, and Mission. We had an 8 lane indoor range and indoor digital DART archery system. Our store was over 7500 SF. In 2001-2003 we broke a sales record for Mathews in the southeast, and also ordered over $100k+ of PSE equipment per year. During that time I tuned and worked on every brand of bow known to man, made strings, sold new bows, gave archery classes, and worked on hundreds upon hundreds of bows each year. I accomplished the shooter of the year title in SC for 2003, and shot all over the southeast in the early to mid 2000's. I have been certified as a level II NAA archery coach and attended many dealer/shooting schools. The shop I was at closed in 2008 due to the owner's divorce and I have been tuning bows in my own shop since then. We recently acquired a larger shop and will be able to increase productivity soon. We have Myself (Jeremy), my wife (Dawn), and one part-time worker working on orders and with customers each day. 

Our Strings:

Our strings are stretched to 350# for a specified time to remove all creep, then twisted under tension. The string is left under tension and served with 3D or Halo serving with Brownell liquid loc to lock down the serving. The center serving is determined by correct nock fit for your particular string and arrow setup. The strings are left to rest after serving with no tension to recover from the stretch. Once the recovery period is over the strings are set to correct length under 100# of tension and a zip tie is placed through the loops before shipping to ensure they don't untwist in the package. We can make any specialty set of strings you would like at a great price!
(see pricing below)

Our premier material is BCY Trophy which is the top of the line BCY material. It is 452x blended with GORE fiber for more durability. In my experience it is extremely stable and is my top pick for material we use. BCY 8190 offers a little more speed and is a very stable version of Dyneema. 8190 has a tiny bit of creep but from what I have seen is only an extremely small amount. BCY Dynaflight 97 is an older blend used on many PSE bows today and was a very popular material. Dynaflight 97 has a small amount of creep but is great for the price it comes at. I have had awesome results with all BCY products and I know no matter which material you chose you will be happy with the result.

Our WARRANTY is a 6 month no creep/serving separation warranty on BCY Trophy and 8190. If there are any issues I will quickly replace any affected string/cable. We try our best to avoid any mistakes, but if there are any I am happy to replace and/or fix the issue immediately I just ask that you return the string/cable with the original receipt for replacement. BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 features a serving separation warranty only. 

If you are interested in a field staff position please check our threads posted. We accept new field staff about every 6 months to grow our brand. 

BOWSTRING PRICING:
String pricing is for ANY bow and as many colors as you want!
BCY Trophy sets $50
BCY 8190 sets $48
BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $40

Upgrades available:
Clear serving add $10
Speed nocks add $8 (bowjax speed sleeve or brass nocks with shrink tubing)
Floating Yoke add $10

As you can see we don't upcharge for 3 piece sets, 5 piece sets, or multiple colors.


Bow Tuning:

I have experience tuning almost every make of bow, and I take my time to make sure each one is tuned to optimum performance before returning it to its owner. Upon receiving your bow I make new strings/cables for it in the color you specify from BCY materials. I install the new strings/cables and get the cam(s) rotated to the manufacturer's recommendation and to the best position for performance of your particular bow. I have a bow drawing machine I use to get the cams synced and make sure the yoke(s) are tuned with our laser system. I set the arrow rest and loop for best performance and arrow flight. The peep sight is re-tied to its original position. The bow is paper tuned, chronographed, and tuned with other methods I feel needed based on the bow. The bow will be packaged up and sent back to you via UPS and ready for you to shoot!

The cost for a re-string/tune is only $75! 

Buyer pays shipping both ways. The easiest way to do this is add the shipping amount it cost you to ship it to me (usually $10-$20) and add it to the $75. Please include a few arrows if possible so I can tune to your exact setup.

Locally, other dealers are charging upwards of $150 just for a restring and peep/loop install. 

We have arrow specials starting at $5/each for Easton Powerflight arrows with Blazers. Our custom sets start at $40/6 for Powerflights with custom wraps and Blazer vanes. I can customize any arrow and ship it to you from any manufacturer and have many in stock, just PM me for pricing. We also offer refletching services for $3/arrow. Just ship us your arrows and let us do the rest! Shipping usually costs $3-$6 both ways. For wraps we can customize them with your name, photo or logo and also have many custom wraps in stock.

PLEASE READ:
PLEASE add all order details to the Paypal payment to help me keep track of your order and shipping info. For strings please include lengths, colors, manufacturer, model and your Archerytalk username. For arrows I need the length from end of nock to insert for cutting, color choices for fletching and wraps, and sizing for arrow spine. 

Shipping:
All strings and arrows will be shipped via USPS and all bow tunes will be shipped via UPS.

How to Order:
Simply send me a PM, email me at [email protected], or call/text 864-735-8484. If the line is busy please try again, we only have one line at this time. Ship time can vary from 2 days to a few weeks depending on order volume, just check before ordering. We can also make arrangements if you need a rush order. 

Thanks for allowing me to do what I love by tuning your bow, making your next set of strings or fletching a custom set of arrows. I truly appreciate the business! -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## archeryshack




----------



## archeryshack




----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## wvbowhunter77

Ttt for good strings and customer service


----------



## xtraefrt

Great threads no peep rotation 
im very happy with mine will b 
getting another set for my hunting bow 
soon


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## modern_outlaw76

Ttt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## cutter10x

how long is the current wait....


----------



## stratton2002

I have ordered 8 strings for me and my friends. Customer service and product are top notch.


----------



## archeryshack

cutter10x said:


> how long is the current wait....


5-7 days at the moment...just let me know how I can help! - jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

Ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Fitted a set of Jeremy's strings to one of my Elites yesterday and am very impressed with the quality. There is nothing "budget" about them, lengths were right, servings tight and in the right places which is not always the case with some string builders. Set my peep after a few shots and it comes back square every time. Would not hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

bump


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Greenarrow23

Can you get me a set of strings and cables for 2013 diamond infinite edge. Also could I get them in black and red? Btw I live in Greenville so I could pick up quick.


----------



## whitetail hnter

Quote Originally Posted by archeryshack View Post
Thanks for the business guys! The shop is going to be closed September 21st - 28th. Any orders that come in will not be shipped until the week of the 30th. I will ship in the order Paypal payments are recieved. I will have no internet/phone from the 21st to the 24th. Let me know if I can help in any way! -jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Frank2126

Overseas?


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Yes sir, just add $10 for international shipping. Let me know how I can help! -jeremy




Frank2126 said:


> Overseas?


----------



## archeryshack

I was out of town when you posted, and I just saw this. I would be happy to get you a set going! Just shoot me a PM or text me @ 864-735-8484. 



Greenarrow23 said:


> Can you get me a set of strings and cables for 2013 diamond infinite edge. Also could I get them in black and red? Btw I live in Greenville so I could pick up quick.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

great strings and arrows


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

great price for some great strings


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

bump


----------



## Johncolwell

BTTT

don't want anyone to miss this deal


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## j.evans2010

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

bump for some great strings


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

custom set of BCY X, 452x, Trophy, 8190, 8125, and other BCY string you want for a great price


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttr


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

custom set of BCY X, 452x, Trophy, 8190, 8125, and other BCY string you want for a great price


----------



## lazyhubby70

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

In the X material I now have black, white, blue, green, flo green, kiwi, flo orange, flo purple, silver, red, tan, and pink. I'm waiting on several more colors to show up soon


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

now have black, white, blue, green, flo green, kiwi, flo orange, flo purple, silver, red, tan, and pink. I'm waiting on several more colors to show up soon


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Drenalin70

Pm sent about a set.


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Holiday bump


----------



## archeryshack




----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Here are some pics of the one he just twisted up for me. Its in black and red with a flash of silver, in clear serving. It looks great on my cpxl.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Drenalin70

My experience with Archery Shack. 

I talked to Jeremy on the phone, by PM, and left messages for him on his machine. Somewhere along the lines we got crossed and I could not get a set ordered. 

I sent Jeremy a message and let him know about my attempt to order and he was very fast to respond and went out of his way to make me a set at no charge. I told him I did not want a free set just to make me a deal. He would not have any of it and insisted to send me a set to make it right by him.

He mailed them on Monday and I got them on Thursday and that was with the Holiday on Tuesday and Wednesday, New Years Eve and New Years Day. Now that is great service and super fast shipping from South Carloina to Illinois. The strings are absolutly great looking, and made exaclty as I wanted and pictured them.

He also included a hand written letter apologizing for the mix up and thanking me for the business. Customer service at its best!

I will say this his craft at making strings is awesome I will get more sets from him in the future and will make sure anyone I know of looking for strings gives him opportunity. Attention to detail is great all of the colors llok great and ther is no bleeding of one color to another.

All in all I am very pleased to say the least Thank you Jeremy you will have a repeat customer with me. So any one looking for strings please give him the oppurtunity to set you up with great strings at a great price.

I will get pictures of them as soon as I get them installed on the bow. Again thank you for the great threads that are going to look great on the Supra.


----------



## bowtechlx

Drenalin70 said:


> My experience with Archery Shack.
> 
> I talked to Jeremy on the phone, by PM, and left messages for him on his machine. Somewhere along the lines we got crossed and I could not get a set ordered.
> 
> I sent Jeremy a message and let him know about my attempt to order and he was very fast to respond and went out of his way to make me a set at no charge. I told him I did not want a free set just to make me a deal. He would not have any of it and insisted to send me a set to make it right by him.
> 
> He also included a hand written letter apologizing for the mix up and thanking me for the business. Customer service at its best!
> 
> He mailed them on Monday and I got them on Thursday and that was with the Holiday on Tuesday and Wednesday, New Years Eve and New Years Day. Now that is great service and super fast shipping from South Carloina to Illinois.
> 
> I will say this his craft at making strings is awesome I will get more sets from him in the future and will make sure anyone I know of looking for strings gives him opportunity.
> 
> All in all I am very pleased to say the least Thank you Jeremy you will have a repeat customer with me. So any one looking for strings please give him the oppurtunity to set you up with great strings at a great price.


Awesome.


----------



## link06

Drenalin70 said:


> My experience with Archery Shack.
> 
> I talked to Jeremy on the phone, by PM, and left messages for him on his machine. Somewhere along the lines we got crossed and I could not get a set ordered.
> 
> I sent Jeremy a message and let him know about my attempt to order and he was very fast to respond and went out of his way to make me a set at no charge. I told him I did not want a free set just to make me a deal. He would not have any of it and insisted to send me a set to make it right by him.
> 
> He mailed them on Monday and I got them on Thursday and that was with the Holiday on Tuesday and Wednesday, New Years Eve and New Years Day. Now that is great service and super fast shipping from South Carloina to Illinois. The strings are absolutly great looking, and made exaclty as I wanted and pictured them.
> 
> He also included a hand written letter apologizing for the mix up and thanking me for the business. Customer service at its best!
> 
> I will say this his craft at making strings is awesome I will get more sets from him in the future and will make sure anyone I know of looking for strings gives him opportunity. Attention to detail is great all of the colors llok great and ther is no bleeding of one color to another.
> 
> All in all I am very pleased to say the least Thank you Jeremy you will have a repeat customer with me. So any one looking for strings please give him the oppurtunity to set you up with great strings at a great price.
> 
> I will get pictures of them as soon as I get them installed on the bow. Again thank you for the great threads that are going to look great on the Supra.


This kind of CS is every bit as important as the product, may have to give his strings a shot! Thumbs up!


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

BOWSTRING PRICING:
String pricing is for ANY bow that has up to 3 string pieces (solocam, binary, hybrid, etc)
Brownell Fury sets $65
BCY X sets $55
BCY Trophy sets $50
BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $40

Upgrades available:
Pinstripes add $10
Clear serving add $10
Speed nocks add $10 (bowjax speed sleeve or brass nocks with shrink tubing)
Floating Yoke add $10
5pc. Sets add $20 (Monster, G5, some Darton, some High Country)


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

BOWSTRING PRICING:
String pricing is for ANY bow that has up to 3 string pieces (solocam, binary, hybrid, etc)
Brownell Fury sets $65
BCY X sets $55
BCY Trophy sets $50
BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $40

Upgrades available:
Pinstripes add $10
Clear serving add $10
Speed nocks add $10 (bowjax speed sleeve or brass nocks with shrink tubing)
Floating Yoke add $10
5pc. Sets add $20 (Monster, G5, some Darton, some High Country)


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## Drenalin70

Finally got time to get the strings on so check them out. Great quality and craftsmanship.
View attachment 1852042


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## BowElkStalker

Thanks for the Strings Jeremy! They look great on my daughters Diamond Atomic bow, she loves the color and really makes the bow pop. My phone does not take great pictures very well so I took this close up.

Aaron

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Bump


----------



## Johncolwell

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell

Great strings at great price don't miss out


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Franklin7

Who do we order from and is the BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 a good quality material that will last or should I get a different material? The string is a mission menace and just to confirm y'all have it in brown and black, and then finally what is the turn around time?
Thanks! The strings look great!


----------



## whitetail hnter

Franklin7 said:


> Who do we order from and is the BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 a good quality material that will last or should I get a different material? The string is a mission menace and just to confirm y'all have it in brown and black, and then finally what is the turn around time?
> Thanks! The strings look great!


order from Archeryshack by pm and he can give you all the info you need


----------



## Franklin7

Okay thanks!


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Bowtie diamond

Great looking strings.


----------



## whitetail hnter

Mica87 said:


> Still available?40 dollar string sets?


yes on BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $40. just give Jeremy a pm


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## mccoppinb

Woah I didnt even know you were located in Anderson, SC I live here as well and just gave you a ring to buy a set


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## wjlucas

Got my Strings put on. I got the Exact look i was looking for! Just plain Black and Silver. 
Here's What they look like. Cant get the other picture to load.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell

top


----------



## huntergm1

Ordered a set for my sons Diamond Nuclear Ice. Blue and Black. He's very excited for a 7 year old! How long are you running?


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell

Top for great strings


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## Mexibilly1

Ttt


----------



## SCBowedUP

Do you have any specials on your strings/cables currently, Have a bow tech D350 looking to get restrung. Thanks Austin


----------



## archeryshack

I have the bcy x sets for $55, which colors you looking for? I just made a d 350 set last night for a guy on here


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## Tanner B

Just ordered a set in all orange for my 7 yr old sons Fred Bear Apprentice 2.


----------



## archeryshack

Thanks my friend!


----------



## Tanner B

Thank you too


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Tanner B

archeryshack said:


> Thanks my friend!


Any chance you can post a pic of his strings before ya ship them ?? He'd get a real kick out of that I think.


----------



## Tanner B

Back up


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

String sets are going up $10 a set starting July 6th. I've held out as long as possible with our current pricing. Our insurance went up significantly along with electric, water, and other misc bills in the shop and I have to bump them up a tad bit. I hope everyone understands. Use discount code "July4" on the website until next Sunday (July 6) to get $10 off orders over $40 (current pricing). As always, I appreciate the support my friends! 

P.S.: The discount code only works on the website, not on phone orders


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

3 day bcy x sale here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2284410


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Govtrapper

Let me get another check an I may get a set from you


----------



## whitetail hnter

just give Jeremy pm


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## Hunter2678

this deal still goin for the 40$ string sets?


----------



## whitetail hnter

yes, just give jeremy a pm.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## shooter6687

Any idea what the wait time is ? build time.. thank you


----------



## whitetail hnter

10-14 days right now but give jeremy a pm


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## brokenarrow123p

Jeremy makes great strings frre bump.


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

merry christmas


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter

ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Thread Closed

Please use the new 2015 thread posted here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2389481&p=1071968614#post1071968614


----------

